# Chester UK, cost of living? Saving etc..



## prad1308 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a job oppertunity in Chester,UK.
Please advise me in taking decision if I can accept.

My offer is 3450 pound per month including tax.
I think,after Tax & National Insurance, I may takehome salary will be 2580 Pound per month

Will it be sufficient for family of 4 people.We are family with my wife and 2 children (5ys and 6 months each).

How is Chester for living?

How are the expenses in Chester on monthly basis for House,transport,electricity,mobile,TV,water,Gas,Grocery etc .(Any other mandory expenses can also be specified)
How much could I be able to save per month?

I am considering Medical is free also considering Education for my elder child is free


Thanks


----------



## laugar (May 6, 2013)

hi 
i used to live in chester before coming here to singapore. originally from UK.
Chester is really nice, one of the better places in the uk. 
good schools. very nice city to live in. great surrounding areas to explore. lots of countryside
houses are expensive. cheshire in general is expensive regarding property.
around 600 - 700 GBP a month for a medium sized house rental.
its best to have a car, so would need approx 5k to buy something half decent, then running costs of 250 a month inc fuel and insurance. other household bills approx 150 a month. food approx 250 a month if you eat at home. 
it wont cost any more than that unless you go for a bigger house.

there isnt a big indian community in chester like there is in other places in the uk (london/north manchester/birmingham) 

can i ask what your job is? im just interested as living there now living here in singapore! also, if you have any advice on living long term in singapore - i have been here 5 months and havent been able to save any money at all! its so damn expensive! also, when do i need to convert my driving licence? and hopw much did schooling fees cost for your 5 year old? i have a 1 year old, but planning on staying here- if i can afford it! i work in oil & gas, and shipping materials testing. 

any further questions about chester let me know 
Ryan


----------



## prad1308 (Feb 22, 2013)

hi Ryan,
Thanks for reply. Sorry for delay replied. Singapore is the one of the best places in Asia to live. Its humid and raining throughout the year here. Small country. You can explore other beautiful neighbour countries as well.
Yes Singapore in one of the expensive places to live in the world.Dicipline living style can do savings part. Also I don’t know how much salary you have. if you are in good position you can live here and get permanent residency which you can apply anytime after 6 months of stay.
Income tax is los here as compared to UK .Schools and medical facilities are not free like UK but can be affordable. Getting car here is very costly, so getting licence too. I don’t have much idea about licence as I use public transport which is one of the best. But having own car will be expensive.
People from all part of Asia, are very nice here. Houses are bit costly due to small country.
Can you share me your email/mobile here?
Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Please don't share personal info. After posting 5 messages, you can use PM facility.


----------



## laugar (May 6, 2013)

hi, apparently i cant share my personal info here. this is my 3rd msg so after 5 i can use the PM facility. 

can i ask what your job type is in chester?
and how much did schooling fees cost for your 5 year old here is singapore?

i know people in chester that would happily have dinner with you and give you information on the city, if you decide you are going to the uk


----------



## prad1308 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks laugar. I was wondering when could I use pm facility.


----------



## prad1308 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you Jopa. Noted.


----------



## prad1308 (Feb 22, 2013)

I am IT professional. Same work I will do there if I go there.


----------



## laugar (May 6, 2013)

thanks joppa


----------



## prad1308 (Feb 22, 2013)

My status here is foreigner,so i incurred 330SGD average per month in kindergarten in government school. For PR holders and SG citizens,its more cheaper. I think half of it. Private schools,international schools are costlier.


----------



## laugar (May 6, 2013)

thanks prad.


----------



## laugar (May 6, 2013)

thanks. so its not as bad as i thought. for goverment schools at least. 
how long does it take to register?
sorry for all the questions! 
you have a good salary there for an IT pro. if you need any further information on the uk or chester please feel free to ask. i added you and hopefully as this is my 5th msg, i can pass you a pm.
cheers


----------

